# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  شرح طريقة استرجاع بريدك في الهوتميل بالصور

## MR.X

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كتير من الاصدقاء والاعضاء سئلوني كيف منقدر نرجع ايميل الهوت ميل اذا انسرق ..

وانا حبيت اوضح هاد الاشي بالصورة .


اخواني كل واحد يدخل على بريده ويحفظ معلوماته كامله زي الاسم الاول والاسم الثاني والاخير

وتاريخ الميلاد

والدولة

والسوال السري والاجابة

والايميل البديل

كل شي مكتوب عندك في المعلومات احفظه في ملف تكست خارجي يعني لو سبحان الله انسرق ايميلك ابد راسل الدعم الفني http://support.msn.com

وراسلهم قولهم ايميلي انسرق طبعا بالانجليزي وبعدين بيسالونك متى اخر مره دخلته

وكم اخر باسوورد تذكره ومعلوماتك

واذا طلع كل شي صحيح على طول يرسلون لك رابط تغير الباسوورد الجديد 










اتمنى انو يكون الشرح واضح ..

لا تنسونا في ردودكو ...*

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور للشرح الوافي والدقيق يا إكس مان ...

----------


## ajluni top

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

كفيت ووفيت

----------


## MR.X

*


مشكورين على مروركو ...*

----------


## THEBOMBER WOLF



----------


## king_of_love_kol

يعطيك العافية

----------


## mohssin_2010

machkouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur

----------


## k,vm

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا احلى مستر اكس في الدنيا


...............................................
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## رشا احمد

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## nadeed

شكرا ااااااااا
تحياتى

----------


## modey22522

شكراً كتير أخي

----------

